# Mika R.I.P.



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Mika was great. A ham, everything. She died because she had developed cancer. She was almost 2 and 1/2 years old. I'm at a loss for words at the moment, I will prolly write more at a later time. R.I.P. my Mika. 

Photobucket is down for maintenance... So pictures to be posted at a later time as well I guess.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Ty all ^^. 

Mika pics!





































Old Lady Mika wtih my fiance:




















She really was something. ^^ I miss her.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Mika was such a pretty girl I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

wow she looks big for a female... but she was old i guess.... She is really pretty. She looks like my boys Stewie and Brian... = (


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

ambernd said:


> wow she looks big for a female... but she was old i guess.... She is really pretty. She looks like my boys Stewie and Brian... = (


[align=center]Did you get those names from Family Guy or is it just a weird coincidence?[/align]


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Im sorry


----------

